# James Leo Garrett Jr.



## SmokingFlax (Dec 21, 2004)

Recently I couldn't resist picking up his 2 volumes of Systematic Theology real cheap at Half Price Books...in this case it was more like 1/10th price books.

I never heard of him before.

Do any of you Baptist brothers know what's up with him? Good? Bad? Ugly?


----------



## Ranger (Dec 21, 2004)

He's a professor from the liberal years at Southwestern. He's thoroughly Arminian, questions inerrancy and argues against the traditional view of God's omniscience. I would categorize him as bad.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 21, 2004)

I guess Kyle's got him pegged. I knew of him when I was at Southwestern but never took a class with him. Although what Kyle has said is probably true, he did seem like a very nice man.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 21, 2004)

There is an essay on him in _Theologians of the Baptist Tradition_ showing him arguing some form of reconciliation to Rome.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 21, 2004)

Man...it figures. 

I guess I should've known better -you get what you pay for.
I thought Southern Baptists were supposed to be all conservative by the way they present themselves ...and the comments on the backs of these books.

Like this one:

"Garrett has provided a massive and scholarly systematic theology from a thoroughly conservative and comprehensive viewpoint...."

William L. Hendricks, Southern Baptist Theological Seminary

I need one of these smilies to have a disgruntled and sneering face!






[Edited on 12/22/2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## Ivan (Dec 22, 2004)

Christopher,

Southern Baptists are an extremely mixed group. If you want Southern Baptists with a Reformed perspective you should go to Founders Ministries. I don't know the website address, but by doing a keyword search with Founders Ministries it will get you there.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 22, 2004)

Whoa! where did that sneering face come from?


----------

